

Show HN: Users are improving Boreal, the Hacker News client - jchomali
https://medium.com/@boreal/users-are-improving-boreal-the-hacker-news-client-aa2f3c7f5fc7

======
teaneedz
Boreal makes reading Hacker News enjoyable. I was always frustrated with the
lack of a responsive design on the HN site and never found a satisfying
alternative for browsing the site other than using an RSS feed. With Boreal, I
can trim my Feedly feed of HN and use this app which actually has me checking
into HN more often as well as replying/commenting. Hats off to the dev team.

------
jchomali
Thanks guys for your awesome reception. As always all feedback is welcome ;)

------
nestorp
Lovely app, enjoying it a lot! Deserves a lot

